# Has she given up on me; what's she thinking?



## taran1986 (Apr 22, 2011)

I met her back in highschool, but was too shy to say anything. A couple weeks ago I seen that she had msged me msn, I was really superised, I got her number and we started texting eachother everyday. Long story short, I told her about my crush on her in highschool and that I still liked her, we waited, and eventually she admitted to liking me, and I asked her out.

I moved to a different city and we live about two hours away, I guess she couldnt handle it because everytime we spoke she would argue with me, saying that I dont put in any effort, that I didnt care about the relationship. I thought she understood I that was busy with work and school, she said she didnt trust me, that I need to show her that I care, that words dont mean anything. She said she felt like I didnt want to be with her, I told her that I loved her and that I do want to be with her.

Since then things havent been the same, she has been distant, I spoke to her once since that convo last week, and we didnt talk about "us", seems like she was cool with not talking to me, usually she would flip if I went a day without talking to her. I havent bothered contacting her.

I lost her, didnt I?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like the insecurity of youth.She is attmepting to change the situation to her liking by manipulating you. Stand your ground and stop explaining yourself and pleading with her. If this is a serious relationship and she really has feelings for you, things will work out, if not move on.


----------



## taran1986 (Apr 22, 2011)

Should I contact her or not? Im afraid she will forget me and move on if she hasnt already.


----------



## taran1986 (Apr 22, 2011)

DepressedHusband said:


> Sounds like the insecurity of youth.She is attmepting to change the situation to her liking by manipulating you. Stand your ground and stop explaining yourself and pleading with her. If this is a serious relationship and she really has feelings for you, things will work out, if not move on.



She did, i will admit, put alot of effort into the relationship alot more than I did.


----------

